# f00by's f:1 Design



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Here is a pdf of my milbro inspired boardcut that i decided to name f:1.

The measurements are for this catty I posted earlier in the week: http://slingshotforu...rst-boardcut-d/

Happy Shootin
f00bs


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice design, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

THANKS, bud.
Will compare to what I guesstimated!!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

NP Knoll. I think my handle is slightly longer on the actuall catty. My focus is on the width when i work and I always have a 1.5 inch depth on my forks for just now. Length is based on how big my hand is.

Its hard to measure the handle as its so rounded. It's a guess so tell me if i got it wrong and i'll update the design.

Have fun with it.
f00bs


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Wellllllll, I got the fork tips right!
I had fork gap as 1 5/8, fork depth 1 3/4, & overall length as 6 1/4".


----------

